# Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

					Die Seidon 120M setzt, wie der Name schon verrät, auf einen 120-mm-Radiator. Mit der neuen kompakten Wasserkühlung folgt Cooler Master dem aktuellen Trend. Beim Radiator kommen Aluminium-Lamellen zum Einsatz, während der Kühlkörper aus Kupfer gefertigt wurde. Alle aktuellen AMD- und Intel-Sockel sollen unterstützt werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Ich frage mich was nun aus dem Eisberg geworden ist und wann er endlich kommt.
Wie ich sehe verschwendet Cooler Master Zeit und Geld für andere dinge.


----------



## dragonlort (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Laut Alternate Kommt Eisberg in November


----------



## hotfirefox (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

So einen Müll hätte man sich sparen können!
Das Aussehen ist einfach nur grässlich!


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> So einen Müll hätte man sich sparen können!
> Das Aussehen ist einfach nur grässlich!


 /sign 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die urlaten PCGH's wo noch Moddingprojekte in der Print vertreten waren, damals ging irgendwie alles in Richtung Kirmesbude 
Ich frag mich sowieso warum immer noch mehr von dem normalen Kompaktwakü's auf den Markt kommen, lohnen sich Kühlleistungstechnisch ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Als ob´s nicht langsam genug von dem Müll gäbe.
Eine große Auswahl an Verpackungen des prinzipiell immer gleichen Produkts ohne jegliche nennenswerte Variation macht´s auch nicht besser...
Diesmal zwar scheinbar nur ein technischer Abklatsch der üblichen Verdächtigen (CoolIT und Asetek) aber was bringt bitte ein weiteres solches Teil? Selbst wenn das ausnahmsweise von einem anderen als den üblichen zwei Bändern fallen würde, ist des grundlegend genau der gleiche Mist.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Und wieder eine Turbine in Zeiten von Silent


----------



## Quppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Wie viel gibts inzwischen von den Dingern? - eindeutig zu viele, zudem sie ja noch alle gleich sind ohne irgendeine Neuerung


----------



## Klutten (27. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Wie war das mit Angebot und Nachfrage? 

Mal ehrlich, wenn die Dinger sich (egal wo auf diesem Planeten) nicht gut verkaufen würden, dann wäre auch das Engagement der Hersteller in diesem Sektor nicht so riesig. Von dem scheinbar großen Kuchen möchte eben jeder sein Stück abhaben. Und da Lizenzprodukte deutlich schneller verkauft werden können als Eigenentwicklungen, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass diese Kühlung zuerst am Markt erscheint. Weiterhin kann ein Hersteller auch mehrere Produkte gleichzeitig in den Markt entlassen ...habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## XXTREME (28. September 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem "Mist" (Antek H2O 920) da taugen zumindest schon mal die Schläuche 100x mehr als diese hier oder die der Fam. Corsair


----------



## cotttiiii (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Cooler Master stellt neue Kompaktwasserkühlung vor: Seidon 120M*

ich brauche hilfe hat jemand zufälliger weise noch die halterungen plus schrauben und so weiter  für intel rum zu liegen...


----------

